# No EXIF on publish with LR 3.4.1 to Zenfolio



## DaveO (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,

I am using Jeffrey Friedl's plug in to publish photos to my Zenfolio account but as he title suggests there is no EXIF data once the photos arrive there.

If I publish the same photo to Flickr then the EXIF is present on Flickr.

The files are TIFF's and I am publishing to JPEG with the quality set to 85 in both cases.

Anyone seen this problem and managed to fix it?

Thanks in advance,

Dave


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Dave, welcome to the forum!

First thought - have you got 'minimize embedded metadata' checked in the Zenfolio setup?  If not, a screenshot of your Zenfolio plug-in settings might help.


----------



## DaveO (Sep 23, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Dave, welcome to the forum!
> 
> First thought - have you got 'minimize embedded metadata' checked in the Zenfolio setup?  If not, a screenshot of your Zenfolio plug-in settings might help.



Hi Victoria and thanks for your reply.

No, minimize embedded metadata isn't checked.  I tried uploading a few other photos last night and the EXIF info is there but not shown on the EXIF tab when you first select the photo in the Zenfolio edit view.   That normally gives an overview of a small amount of EXIF data but it is blank.  If I then click  on the EXIF tab which gives detailed information the data is there.  Very strange.

There data I am most interested in is the date the photo was taken so I can sort on it.  

I have checked my photos for EXIF data using other programs such as GeoSetter that includes and EXIF editor and the data is present in them so I am starting to think it is a Zenfolio problem.

One thing that has caused me some confusion with Lightroom is what it means by Capture Time as that does not correspond to the name the EXIF specification gives for any of its dates such as DateTimeDigitized and DateTimeOriginal.

I don't suppose you (or anyone else) knows just which EXIF date tag Lightroom is looking at when sorting on Capture Time?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's DateTimeOriginal for Capture Time, but Mark Sirota's usually the guy for such technicalities.


----------



## Will Edwards (Dec 19, 2011)

I too am having this problem with Zenfolio and no EXIF info when using Jeffrey Friedl's "Export to Zenfolio" pugin with Lightroom 3. I have updated to Jeffrey's latest plugin. I have checked the box: Minimizre Embedded Metadata, and checked the box for Keywords from Lightroom Catalog.  My work flow is to Export from the RAW file directly to Zenfolio as a Jpeg. I have tried both the Canon raw, DNG files and even converting to jpeg first and export from a jpeg within Lightroom. 

If I skip using Jeffrey's plugin and use the upload manager provided by Zenfolio then the EXIF data will be there. But this means I have to create the jpegs first and then upload (as I use to do). I would like very much to be able to use the plug in and do it all directly from within Lightroom.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Will, sorry for the delay in replying.  If you're checking 'minimize embedded metadata', you're stripping the data - try with it unchecked.


----------



## Will Edwards (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you Victoria.  Yes, I had been checking 'minimize embedded metadata'.  I unchecked it and the exif data remained with the photo. I misunderstood what that check box did.  All is good now.


----------

